
Adobe Tells Users They Can Get Sued for Using Old Versions of Photoshop - freedomben
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/a3xk3p/adobe-tells-users-they-can-get-sued-for-using-old-versions-of-photoshop
======
freedomben
> _" You are no longer licensed to use the software," Adobe told them._

This is insane, and should be a clear wake up call for people previously
apathetic about software freedom. When RMS talks about unethical software,
this is the kind of things he means.

Seeing things like this make me so appreciative and grateful for GIMP and
other free-as-in-speech tools (and to myself for having learned how to use
them). Might be a good time to throw them a few bucks.

~~~
bediger4000
I think you're looking at this wrong.

Without things like licenses that force users to pay more money to Adobe
regardless of whether the users are actually running the latest version, Adobe
can't make enough money to finance changes to their user agreements.

Are you for, or against capitalism? It comes down to that!

Think of Adobe's lawyers' children!

~~~
wolfgke
> Are you for, or against capitalism? It comes down to that!

This has nothing to do with capitalism, but with copyright.

------
kumarharsh
I was stunned by this revelation, but then I think back to all the other times
Adobe has exhibited similar behaviour and it seems like they won't change.
It's not like the CC suite is cheap either. To compare, Office 365
subscription provides so much more value for a better price.

For a very high-class replacement of Adobe products, I would recommend
Affinity suite of products - they are a buy once, use forever kind. And
Affinity Designer (replacement for Illustrator) is incredibly good - even
better than Illustrator in a lot of areas. And price of Designer is less than
2 months of Illustrator fees. Beat that!

~~~
pier25
I think Affinity Photo is a great Photoshop alternative, but Designer is more
geared to illustrators than actually designers.

The simple fact that working with groups is practically unusable in Designer
is a major deal breaker for me. There have been feature requests in Affinity's
forums for years to fix that which Affinity has ignored.

For example: [https://forum.affinity.serif.com/index.php?/topic/1640-ad-
is...](https://forum.affinity.serif.com/index.php?/topic/1640-ad-isolation-
mode/)

------
crazygringo
The article is maddeningly unclear.

Are these users still paying a monthly fee? Is Adobe trying to force them to
upgrade? Does the software license contain a provision about older versions
expiring? If it does, why doesn't Adobe disable the licenses remotely, instead
of threatening to sue? (Which is bizarre.) Do users have a reason for not
upgrading? Does Adobe CC not auto-update? If not, why not, since isn't that a
benefit of a "cloud" subscription? Etc etc.

------
rosege
Adobe and Oracle should merge and the parent company should be called Bend
Over And Take It

~~~
ohiovr
Adobe is stupid evil and greedy. They bought Macromedia and tried to turn an
animation tool into a whole application language and it ended up being the
online criminals best tool. They ran authorware and director into the ground
and abandoned beloved appliations. All they want to do is milk the customer
for software features everyone has owned for 20 years.

------
whymsicalburito
The dumbest thing about this is that Adobe's Creative Cloud manager is
responsible for installing and keeping their software updated on my computer,
so Adobe installed software that I'm now not allowed to use on my computer!?
Adobe needs to take some responsibility. It's really not my fault that Adobe
can't manage it's install base...

~~~
rbanffy
If they don't have your card on file, it should start warning you a month
before expiration, then nag you hourly about your poor financial hygiene and,
finally, revert to a degraded demo mode.

It's really not that hard to do.

------
RenRav
I've never used any standalone Adobe software like Photoshop, but can't you
just add some firewall rules to disable the online functionality? I do this
for Clip Studio to stay locked into an older version.

~~~
rdsnsca
It checks to see if your paid up, and after a few failed checks Photoshop
stops working.

